# was it worth sitting in the rain for 45 minutes?



## lostprophet (Apr 29, 2008)

I got absolutely drenched waiting for the cubs to appear on Sunday, a good 45 minutes sat in the rain with 2 camo covers protecting the body and lens and as soon as it stopped they pop their little heads out of their den.

I'm not happy about these shots so I'll be spending the bank holiday weekend there trying to get some shots in better light and hopefully in focus this time.

*CLICK IMAGE FOR HIGH RES VERSIONS


*First the adults come out
*


 



 
*Then a cub appears



 
Still very young as they still have blue eyes and black fur



 
Then both appear and for a few moments all is right with the World.
as badly composed and exposed this shot is it was worth getting drowned for.



 



 



 
Where are they?



 
The whole family of Foxes take care of the little ones, mum, dad and any older brothers and sisters



 
Come on back to bed little one


----------



## TCimages (Apr 29, 2008)

awesome shots.  I always try to get shots of these guys.  It never works out.


----------



## Andy5D (Apr 29, 2008)

fantastic u got wet for a good reason lol


----------



## Ajay (Apr 29, 2008)

I'd say it was definitely worth it!  Wonderful shots and sooo cute!


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 29, 2008)

Absolutely, 100%, worth it! No question!! I don't think I've ever seen a shot of one young enough to still have the blue eyes. It's very striking. _Really_ enjoyed this series, and look forward to seeing what you get next time.


----------



## abraxas (Apr 29, 2008)

Yes- Outstanding  photos!


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 29, 2008)

Deffiantly worth it... as always great job! Foxes with blue eyes


----------



## The_Caper (Apr 29, 2008)

Very nice series LP.


----------



## caspertodd (Apr 29, 2008)

Great pictures!  Absolutely worth the time and effort you put into it!


----------



## molongneck (Apr 29, 2008)

very nice work indeed!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Shibby! (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks great, and it was well worth it!

I like the individual shots of the little ones.  Great composure.


----------



## theadamsociety (Apr 29, 2008)

amazing, the last one is a once in a lifetime shot


----------



## Ockie (Apr 29, 2008)

great stuff...
now where's the shots of you lying in the mud?


----------



## uplander (Apr 29, 2008)

Pretty nice shots for less than good conditions :thumbup::thumbup:
That time us never wasted. What camera /lens combo were you using?


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 29, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## ClarkKent (Apr 29, 2008)

I would have to say that these were definitely worth the wait.


----------



## Robstar1619 (Apr 30, 2008)

Awsome indeed..well worth it:thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 30, 2008)

Ockie said:


> great stuff...
> now where's the shots of you lying in the mud?



no way on earth the shots of me are being posted, 2 months of getting no sleep have taken their toll and I'm uglier than ever 


many thanks everyone else


----------



## Mr Tripod (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice, I like them...


----------



## Hoppy (Apr 30, 2008)

Great set of shots Andy.
I don't reckon it was the weather that caused the quality to be a 'LITTLE' below your usual standard. I reckon you caught that soft focus plague from GARY!!!  
I 'spose he will now be ordering chicks aswell as trout!!!?


----------



## lostprophet (May 1, 2008)

Hoppy said:


> I reckon you caught that soft focus plague from GARY!!!



I bloody hope not 



uplander said:


> Pretty nice shots for less than good conditions :thumbup::thumbup:
> That time us never wasted. What camera /lens combo were you using?



many thanks

equipment used...
EOS 1D mkII 
70-200mm F2.8 IS
300mm F2.8 IS
1.4x
2x


----------



## doenoe (May 1, 2008)

oh wow, these are awesome pics. Glad you sat in the rain so we can see those little furballs on our monitor while sitting indoors


----------



## lostprophet (May 2, 2008)

cheers Daan


----------



## Overread (May 2, 2008)

Most definatly time well spent!
A fabulous collection of shots there - I really like the low down angles that you have managed to get as well - and the fact that you got foxes in daylight!


----------



## 250Gimp (May 2, 2008)

Wow!!  AWesome shots!  Your patience was well worth it.


----------



## the real slim aidy (May 3, 2008)

Amazing Shots on  more important note a Big HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MR LOST PROPHET HAPPY BIRTHDAY MATE!


----------



## Doug (May 3, 2008)

Fantastic shots, well worth the wait and the drenching.


----------



## NikonLady52 (May 3, 2008)

This is a great series..Wish I'd have been there  ...
ohh..."HAPPY BIRTHDAY"


----------



## lostprophet (May 4, 2008)

many thanks everyone


----------



## Arch (May 4, 2008)

'was it worth sitting in the rain for 45 minutes?.....'

Yuppers!


----------



## tpe (May 4, 2008)

Yes definatly worth it, you will have to tell me where so i can go camp there sometime. Excelent shots.

tim


----------

